# Derivatives Market



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Not going to get long winded. If you dont know about this then do some research. If you do please share the facts only. 

It would appear that this is the next big bubble that is going to burst, only there will be no bail outs. 

A big bank may be worth 2 billion, but it could 300 million in derivative debt. 

When the bubble bursts there will be no bail outs. 

Stock up on your preps and buy tangible goods with your investment money like silver and gold. 

Stack em high and deep.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll see if I can find a factual link, but the total value of the Derivative Market is freakin' huge. Some financial experts place it over $800 TRILLION!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'll see if I can find a factual link, but the total value of the Derivative Market is freakin' huge. Some financial experts place it over $800 TRILLION!


Im no expert on financial trends etc but when i saw this i was quite shocked. How could something like this even be allowed to take place??

It lends a great deal of weight to the martial law theories. This is the bubble that will burst. Trump even talks about the US being in a bubble which i didnt understand and that is what lead to me this discovery. How can an 800 trillion bubble not be in the general publics eyes?? It makes the national debt look like nothing. Amd its the highest debt of any country in the history of the world.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Im no expert on financial trends etc but when i saw this i was quite shocked. How could something like this even be allowed to take place??
> 
> It lends a great deal of weight to the martial law theories. This is the bubble that will burst. Trump even talks about the US being in a bubble which i didnt understand and that is what lead to me this discovery. How can an 800 trillion bubble not be in the general publics eyes?? It makes the national debt look like nothing. Amd its the highest debt of any country in the history of the world.


Correct-O-Mundo

The US Housing Market bubble was less than $2Trillion. An $800T crash would be indescribable


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Its gonna go in time for the next election so they can blame the next guy or it will pop before and the republic will fall just as it seems like its planned to. 

I saw a speach by Obummer the other day and he said "the fall of the republic has never looked better" what kind of jackhole says that?!?


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Estimating the amount of outstanding paper is nearly impossible as so much paper is used as collateral for other derivatives products which are then used as collateral and so on. Do yourself a favor...go buy some gold and ammo because when this bubble bursts there may not be a whole lot left to build the next bubble.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Political payoffs have allowed the elite of the elite to enrich themselves at pubic expense far too long.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The $800 trillion figure is likely accurate, but it's a scare figure. The magnitude of crisis you are thinking all $800 trillion in assets would have to worth zero. Derivatives are often hedges that people with assets sale to mitigate the loss or decline in those assets. Also people buy derivatives for the same reason they believe the asset will become worth more. So chicken or egg? You have $800 trillion and sellers (scary) and buyers ( that's good). When you don't have buyers and you have sellers only you have an issue.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The world stock markets have lost 3 trillion since Brexit. Stack em high and stack em deep people. Make sure you have your exit strategy in place. 

When the banks close for the weekend for any reason pack it load it and get where you need to be.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We have been ready since before Y2K.
And we never stopped when Y2K proved to be a bust.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Just make sure you got the water, food, shelter, security, and medical done -- before stacking too much silver and gold


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

That is the absolute truth. You can't eat silver! It is a necessity and should still be purchased at $18+, but you gotta have some food buckets and a way to filter water. But do NOT be afraid to buy at these prices!!!!!!


----------

